# Brooklyn hits back hard!!!!



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Tony B smacks the crap out of me this afternoon. Thank you brother! I've not had any of these yet!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow!
Great selection.
Nicely done Tony.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like you just got the business end of a TonyB uppercut! Nice!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Nice hit T!

Enjoy em!


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

You guys do not play fair, great job both of you. Great BOTL, enjoy those cigars!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

That was a brutal hit.

Nicely done, Tony!


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

You guys with all your awesome aged stuff are an inspiration. What you inspire is a great deal of jealousy.

Nice hits, both of you.


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice smokes!
Very generous.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Very nice Tony!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Enjoy those Scott--some of my favorite cigars right there


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy them my friend!
Long overdue!


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

looks like a front kick o the sternum.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Tony, what is the smaller Partagas on the right? I'm smoking that tonight.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

scottw said:


> Tony, what is the smaller Partagas on the right? I'm smoking that tonight.


Scott-if its about 5.5 inches actually 5.6 and 35 rg---party charlottes fills the bill


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY that RE DROOOOOOOL!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

The RE is for after a huge assed Italian dinner for sure. Tonight, the Lil party with some iced coffee mixed with whipped cream vodka and cinnamon.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well hell, this sounds like too much fun. This can't be right you know!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

It don't spell right but it tastes damn good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> Tony, what is the smaller Partagas on the right? I'm smoking that tonight.


It is a Charlotte


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

You guys knocked the crap out of each other. Enjoy Scott and well played T!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Man Scott... Tony B beeyatch slapped you hard! :sl


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Ill tell you what...that little Charlotte blew me away with flavor. Great smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Amazing something that old and small could be that tasty.
Glad you enjoyed it the least i could do!


----------

